# Ignore this thread : false alarm



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

It feels like I am stuck in a Queen song.....

"
Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
"

I was just checking this morning if there might be an upgraded Billow tank available (not that anything is wrong with the V2) and I found the following link among others. 

http://www.ecigsbuy.com/ehpro-eciggity-billow-v3-rta-tank-the-morph-tank-v3-rta-atomizer-p-1229.html

Do you guys think it's legit? I can't see any info on the release of a new Billow? Or is this old news already? 







(please note that I am not advertising anything here) - Just saying


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

That link is for the Morph V3. Check the build of the tank in the pictures. It's not a billow 
I think it's a typo on the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

Thanks man. Damnit haha got excited!


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

@Admin can you please delete this thread so that we can reserve this for when it's actually released?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/2/16)

I actually cant believe you just did this - you should be punished!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

I think this calls for a fine @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I actually cant believe you just did this - you should be punished!


I have changed the title just to avoid giving people false hope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I think this calls for a fine @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (3/2/16)

Click bait  
Got me with the first title. 
Changed title also got me thinking ohhh I want to click.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I think this calls for a fine @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44765


Fine..... I will donate again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/2/16)

LOL well recovered !


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Fine..... I will donate again



Hahahaha, well played!


----------

